# Anyone gonna bid on this gun?



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I know this is a one of a kind collectible, but I can't believe the price it's at already.  There are obviously some not affected by the recession.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=206871796


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Call me a blasphemer, but never really cared for .45, or the 1911 in general. In specifics, NO WAY AT that price, and with days to go....ouch!
Matt


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

someone has a lot more money than sense -that's just silly to pay that much for one gun! I love collectible firearms, be seriously?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've been to many gun auctions and it is very rare that any collectors edition firearm brings more than the standard model of the same gun. Sometimes the collectors edition even brings less money!

Does anyone know if the 1911 in the link is a collectors edition or a one-of-a-kind? If it is a one-of-a-kind, I wonder why Colt isn't selling it?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

"2011 SHOT Show Auction Gun

One-of-a-Kind

Factory Engraved


100th Anniversary Colt 1911


Serial # 1911COLT2011"
Currently...$82,525.00
Matt
PS still way over priced


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

One needs to scroll all the way down on the link page for the whole story.
brownegg


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ridiculous price-if it were a stock Singer(only 500 made)I could see it....and a pox on you Roadking for denigrating the finest handgun ever made...I would'nt have such strong thoughts if my life was'nt saved by my 1911


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Hell, that's all it's at. Well then I best get bidding then :smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:

I could buy an awful lot chickens and rabbits for that....:huh::huh:

So in other words that is flipping crazy!!!!!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

zant said:


> Ridiculous price-if it were a stock Singer(only 500 made)I could see it....and a pox on you Roadking for denigrating the finest handgun ever made...I would'nt have such strong thoughts if my life was'nt saved by my 1911


Sorry Zant, I've fired several 1911s, and have yet to find one that I found to fit me. Maybe its just me...:teehee:
A fine and respectiful side arm, just doesn't suit me (5'11 135 lbs., kinda stands out a lot more than my P-85). Great gun, just not for me.

Matt


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

For such an expensive gun thats one dumb looking case they threw in with it!
collector guns ain't for us normal folk.
Dutch


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Dutch 106 said:


> collector guns ain't for us normal folk.


Not this collector gun, for sure!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of 1911s, I have some vintage military ordnance/arsenal .45acp for sale right now on GunBroker ==> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=209839119 The boxes are worth more than the ammo.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

It's pretty , but not that pretty........


----------

